# Showcasing my trash lol



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 29, 2022)

So I decided to toss this super slow grower Paphiopedilum malipoense x (Fanaticum x malipoense). 
The flower was like a small ugly malipoense. The only thing good about it was the compact plant size. 
Out of curiosity, I took it out of the pot and had a look at the roots. Great roots for a single growth parvi with a small new shoot. But I could care less


----------



## Guldal (Nov 29, 2022)

Sic transit....


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 29, 2022)

Well it certainly wasn't lack of roots. Some just turn out to be dogs.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2022)

Paphluvr said:


> Well it certainly wasn't lack of roots. Some just turn out to be dogs.


Totally agree. Some are just....not meant to be lol


----------

